# Too cold to paint



## chappy (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't have any heat in my shop and it was very cold today, so I decided to try a natural finish. It's walnut and maple.


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

Cool looking lure nice work!!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice work, Chappy. I'll bet it will get bitten too.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I hear you on the cold. It for sure messes with the paint. I really like the natural wood patterns. I like that alot! 
Nice to meet you at the show Mr. Chappy.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

That looks great...I like those two woods next to each other...that actully looks like alot of workto make them seamless and crisp looking...you definitely got skills!


----------

